# 35mm Slide Storage File



## kato (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello! Let me start by saying I am a casual point-and-shoot photographer. I was hoping to reach out to the PhotoForum community for help getting some information on a cabinet. It's just like an old library card file, only for 35mm slides. I have no idea how many slides it would hold- it has thrty divided drawers, and comes in three pieces (top and two drawer sections- the table is not original) I haven't found anything comparable on line- only archival storage boxes, etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated- thanks!


----------



## kato (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone even SEEN anything like this?


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a nice piece.

If there are no manufacturer marks then it's likely that it was custom made.  Hard to think that there would have been a market for something like that for it to have been a standard item of some retailer.

It seems to be a convenient and efficient place to store slides for either a pro shooter or more likely for a publishing company/news paper. 

I can't tell, is it walnut?  After a good polishing it should look Great.

In any case, congrats on a nice piece


----------



## kato (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, Mike-no labels anywhere, but judging by the construction, it definitely looks like a mass-produced piece.  Even if the center dividers were removed (which are installed with the type of narrow-crowned staple you'd find in a cabinet shop), the drawer dimensions could not support library-type index cards, so I don't believe it could be a converted piece.  The slots for the smaller dividers are cut right into the drawer sides, so had to have been done prior to assembly (all drawers are finger jointed).   I really believe this was manufactured and sold as a 35mm slide storage cabinet- I just don't think it was a "one off".   Were slides at one time a library resource right alongside microfiche?   Oh- and the drawers are entirely solid maple, and the case appears to be a beech veneered plywood.


----------



## compur (Mar 14, 2012)

Magazine publishers and stock photo houses used files like these and much larger ones too.


----------



## ann (Mar 14, 2012)

Light Impression had something similar a few years ago; however, they have become a very shady company to do business with, so be careful


----------



## kato (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks- think any of the other forums may be able to shed some light?


----------

